# World Eskrido Federation



## rtmeskrido (Mar 16, 2005)

artyon: 
Any one interested in Training with Grand Master Larry Alcuizar?
Curretly the highest ranking Doce Pares in Buena Park, California 10th Soke belt Dan Founder-President of World Eskrido Federation Chapters located in Saudi Arabia, Mindanao and Cebu Philippines & Main headquarter in USA Buena Park California 
If your interested email at Eskrido@sbcglobal.net
:whip:


----------

